# Stage 7 - Spoiler



## Keith Oates (14 Jul 2007)

So today the lumps get bigger and we can really see who is showing good from. With Vino being behind some other fancied GC contenders do you think he will try to blast them or will Valverde and co make sure he's not going too far ahead. That is of course if his injuries are not preventing him from competing!!!!!!!!!!!!
Carlos Sastre would be my bet for the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris42 (14 Jul 2007)

how about the funky chicken??


----------



## Steve Austin (14 Jul 2007)

valverde will do something, but i have a sneaky feeling for one of the disco boys, leipheimer of contador might put in a show

Vino and kloden are hurting (if the pictures are to be believed) and anyone wanting the GC can take some time out of them both today.

Then again, vino could come out flying :?:


----------



## Tetedelacourse (14 Jul 2007)

Steve Austin said:


> valverde will do something, but i have a sneaky feeling for one of the disco boys, leipheimer of contador might put in a show
> 
> Vino and kloden are hurting (if the pictures are to be believed) and anyone wanting the GC can take some time out of them both today.
> 
> Then again, vino could come out flying :?:



Totally agree Steve apart from the V ino flying bit. He's suffering right now. Valverde for the tour but possibly a Disco stage win today. 

On another note and not to put a downer on things but do we think Wiggins will survive today? He was hung out to dry yesterday. Good luck Bradders!


----------



## chris42 (14 Jul 2007)

here is somthing to consider..
big descent into the finish and his team mates injured how about a Savoldelli???


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Jul 2007)

Well it's underway and seems it's going to be a hard and hot day with temps at 27 C. Boonen with the early points in the first sprint of the day has gained a bit more over Zabel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Austin (14 Jul 2007)

that 8 minute lead is quite big, isn't it?

anyone a threat for the stage in that group?


----------



## chris42 (14 Jul 2007)

Steve Austin said:


> that 8 minute lead is quite big, isn't it?
> 
> anyone a threat for the stage in that group?



salvodlli


----------



## SamNichols (14 Jul 2007)

I forgot it was Bastille day. Any one want to hazard a name? Personally, I wouldn't mind Sastre to get today, would like to see him hit some form.


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Jul 2007)

Savoldelli could be a threat if his leader is not having a good day and he doesn't have to work for him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Austin (14 Jul 2007)

seems to be coming back together 5.34 apart now


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Jul 2007)

Yes and today with the higher speeds it seems to be more of a TdF atmosphere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Jul 2007)

40K to go and the break with a 6 min lead, it's beginning to look good for Savoldelli IMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TimO (14 Jul 2007)

Keith Oates said:


> 40K to go and the break with a 6 min lead, it's beginning to look good for Savoldelli IMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh no it doesn't since he just fell off the back of the leading group, after a couple of km's into the last climb.


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Jul 2007)

That's why I'm not a DS  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Jul 2007)

Now for the downhill, could be interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TimO (14 Jul 2007)

That was an impressive finish by Gerdemann, I bet he's well chuffed to win!

I can never believe the speeds in these races, over 25mph average, I'd be happy to achieve that on the flat, for an hour!


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Jul 2007)

It just shows that these people are at a level 99.9% of us could never achieve. Good stage though and good win for Gerdemann!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gbyers (14 Jul 2007)

An emotional interview from young Gerdemann, a big improvement on the speeches that might have been made by some of the other potential winners. A great effort.

Yes, these guys are good aren't they. My personal TT route is 28 miles and I cannot get to 20mph, currently stuck on 19.5 so 25mph is a wild unattainable dream!


----------



## chris42 (14 Jul 2007)

I was a really good ride!


----------



## gbyers (14 Jul 2007)

chris42 said:


> I was a really good ride!



Was you


----------



## chris42 (14 Jul 2007)

gbyers][quote=chris42 said:


> I was a really good ride!



Was you [/quote]

IT!
 
sorry


----------



## gbyers (14 Jul 2007)

chris42][quote=gbyers][quote=chris42 said:


> I was a really good ride!



Was you [/quote]

IT!
 
sorry[/quote]

LOL


----------



## chris42 (14 Jul 2007)

Yes as if I'd be seen dead in a pink shirt!


----------



## laurence (14 Jul 2007)

i had to watch the race on the laptop... with either a fuzzy eurosport feed or a stuttering foreign language one... my cable box decided to give up on friday night! i have to wait until thursday for a replacement.

he looked shattered at the end. great ride though... and by landaluze, being a fan of the Euskadi team i was cheering him on.

tomorrow should be fun.  

L


----------



## Noodley (14 Jul 2007)

what channel did you watch it on laurence? cyclingfans web page had a link to NOS which was quite good.


----------



## palinurus (14 Jul 2007)

TimO said:


> I can never believe the speeds in these races, over 25mph average, I'd be happy to achieve that on the flat, for an hour!



My fastest average in a (flattish) 10 is 24 mph.  

I'm happy just to achieve 25 mph, for any amount of time.


----------



## laurence (14 Jul 2007)

Noodley said:


> what channel did you watch it on laurence? cyclingfans web page had a link to NOS which was quite good.



NOS - which kept stopping. i tried eurosport, but the picture quality was terrible. 

L


----------



## gbyers (14 Jul 2007)

Noodley said:


> what channel did you watch it on laurence? cyclingfans web page had a link to NOS which was quite good.



I thought these pictures were very high quality for internet feed, some of the best resolution I've seen.

The commentary was in dutch (obviously) but I was getting the hang of it towards the end.  

I guess it'll have been dealt with before but what's the best way to get Eurosport subscription. Looks like I'll buy a box - then what? Top up, Sky package (def don't fancy)??

Thanks for any views.


----------



## Noodley (14 Jul 2007)

On the other hand I could not seem to get the Eurosport audio feed which was on cyclingfans so listened to NOS (so it was Dutch! I could not work out which of the many many languages I do not speak it was) and picked up the names ok...


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Jul 2007)

What is the link to NOS!!!


----------



## Noodley (15 Jul 2007)

www.cyclingfans.com

you'll find it there


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Jul 2007)

Thanks Noodley, will give it a try for stage 8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

